# October Red Snapper season very very go to me



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbsup: Late report, due to government shut down, college work and other things not related to fishing. But here are some good pictures of the second snapper season. ALL fish was CLEAN and EATEN by friends and family members. :yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. Hopefully we will have future fall seasons


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Nice fish. Hopefully we will have future fall seasons


Mr. Chris V I concur with that! it was great fishing in the cool the day. Had an AWESOME time out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Lexcore said:


> Mr. Chris V I concur with that! it was great fishing in the cool the day. Had an AWESOME time out! :thumbsup:


Could not agree more... the days I could get out were BEAUTIFUL and cool


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats on the nice catch. A friend just got a boat this summer, and he took me out a couple times this fall. We got some snapper both times. I agree that it would be nice to have a regular fall season for red snapper.


----------



## Boyeasdad (Nov 10, 2011)

Had a great fall also.I ended up finding a new spot because of the wife. On the way in she wanted to stop and float for a while and I dropped a line on no structure at all, guess there's a split in the floor or ledge that doesn't show up on Sonar. Pulled in 3 keeper snapper but ended up throwing em back because I already had my limit.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

TarponDan said:


> Congrats on the nice catch. A friend just got a boat this summer, and he took me out a couple times this fall. We got some snapper both times. I agree that it would be nice to have a regular fall season for red snapper.


:thumbup: TarponDan I like the way you think Sir! :thumbsup: Now how do we go about getting that into a LAW  Count me in what ever way you come up with as long as it not against another law


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Boyeasdad said:


> Had a great fall also.I ended up finding a new spot because of the wife. On the way in she wanted to stop and float for a while and I dropped a line on no structure at all, guess there's a split in the floor or ledge that doesn't show up on Sonar. Pulled in 3 keeper snapper but ended up throwing em back because I already had my limit.


Boyeasdad, good for you, when you had to float you made the best of it and found another great place to fish! Now PM the coords please :yes::thumbsup:


----------

